# Artificial raw-file?



## erro (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is an artificial raw-file available for download somewhere? I'm looking for a raw-file that basically just is a gradient from 0 to 65535 (black to white) that can be used for testing the various sliders in develop module, just to see what is affected. If it is available in color as well, then even better.

I can easily create such a file in JPG myself, but creating a raw is another thing....


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 9, 2012)

If I remember in Nikon Capture NX it was possible to save any file in .nef 
Maybe there is some way to do what you need with this software.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not sure that you can ever get back to a RAW image. RAW images are not in RGB order and have to be demosaiced to get a rendered RGB TIFF or JPEG. Most RAW formats are variations of the TIFF/EP6 standard and except for the data block only vary slightly from a TIFF. In a RAW image each sensor site has to be filtered to produce a distinct Red, Green and Blue data value.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 9, 2012)

Just as a point of interest. If such a file were to exist wouldn't it be 65,535 pixels on one side? The maximum number of pixels allowed in Lightroom on an image dimension is interestingly the same... 

Since most cameras shoot a 12 Bit or a 14 Bit file a gradient of 4096 or 16384 in a 16-bit color space should approximate it better?


----------

